# Maid and gardener services?



## Sunpenny (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I recently moved to the La Font d'en Carros community, near Oliva (Costa Blanca north). I'm partially disabled and need to find a maid service to come in once a month and do a proper clean, and a gardener to maintain the easy garden once a month, too. Does anyone know the best way I can find such people, please? I tried Googling, but no luck.

TIA,
Jo :tea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunpenny said:


> Hi everyone, I recently moved to the La Font d'en Carros community, near Oliva (Costa Blanca north). I'm partially disabled and need to find a maid service to come in once a month and do a proper clean, and a gardener to maintain the easy garden once a month, too. Does anyone know the best way I can find such people, please? I tried Googling, but no luck.
> 
> TIA,
> Jo :tea:



ask around locally - put cards up in shop windows - the same way you would have found a cleaner & gardener in the UK


----------



## Sunpenny (Feb 10, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> ask around locally - put cards up in shop windows - the same way you would have found a cleaner & gardener in the UK


Thanks; I was rather hoping to avoid that method - it does open one up to all comers and it's hard to find references quite often. Was hoping someone knew of an actual maid/cleaning services company that supplied referenced staff, or that someone knew someone in person.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sunpenny said:


> Thanks; I was rather hoping to avoid that method - it does open one up to all comers and it's hard to find references quite often. Was hoping someone knew of an actual maid/cleaning services company that supplied referenced staff, or that someone knew someone in person.


If you ask in your local PEPA animal charity shop (in the town), someone there might now someone .....


----------



## Sunpenny (Feb 10, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> If you ask in your local PEPA animal charity shop (in the town), someone there might now someone .....


Thanks, that gives me a charity shop to contribute to, too! There's one in La Font and one in Oliva, according to the web site. I have a bunch of clothes to sort through so can take some of those down. Might not get a maid out of it, but it's a first point of contact.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sunpenny said:


> Thanks, that gives me a charity shop to contribute to, too! There's one in La Font and one in Oliva, according to the web site. I have a bunch of clothes to sort through so can take some of those down. Might not get a maid out of it, but it's a first point of contact.


... and one in l'Olleria - which is where we help out.


----------



## Sunpenny (Feb 10, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... and one in l'Olleria - which is where we help out.


LOL! I did see that one but it's somewhat farther away from me! I'm in La Font, or just outside it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunpenny said:


> Thanks, that gives me a charity shop to contribute to, too! There's one in La Font and one in Oliva, according to the web site. I have a bunch of clothes to sort through so can take some of those down. Might not get a maid out of it, but it's a first point of contact.


I hope I'm not being overly picky, but I suspect you might get a better response if you advertise for domestic help rather than a maid.


----------

